# Does my horse have Stringhalt?



## sandorrian (Jan 25, 2010)

A friend of mine thinks my horse may have Stringhalt in her back right leg. Please look at this video of me lunging her and let me know what you think. A vet is coming out this week to take a look at her.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

A little odd going behind(for me anyway. Not real used to the breed), but I don't think stringhalt. 

Look up some of the youtube videos of it. Like this one.


----------



## paint gurl 23 (Jan 26, 2009)

I dont think thats stringhalt, she needs to be adjusted by a chiro.


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

I'd say that it's a cause for concern, even if it isn't stringhalt. Her movement is still irregular at some points (especially when she comes around the northwest turn of the circle), and it could be anything from mild soreness or lameness, to something more serious like a fracture.
It's good that you've noticed something is off and that you are getting a vet out.

Here's a helpful webpage on stringhalt, for further reading.


----------



## BC Horse Girl (Jan 25, 2010)

I agree this probably is not stringhalt, it appear the sacrum is locked up and possibly the stifle. It's hard to tell from the angle but I agree with the other person. Have an expereinced equine chiro out and they will be able to feel if any of the jionts are locked up and if they are they can adjust them and release it. Horse respond much better then people and ususally unless it is a chronic condition one adjustment will work until needed again.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

it could be a mild case. But I'm not really sure. It's definitely something though. Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

Please do keep us posted. One of our teaching horses has a very mild stringhalt that looks a lot like this. I'd be very interested to see what is going on with your gal!


----------



## CarribeanLiving (Jan 12, 2010)

She looks stiff in the Stifle. Have you tried lightly stretching her out before you work her? I would be curious how she responds to stretching. Chiropractor may be a good start.


----------



## sandorrian (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks, everyone for your help. The vet came out and it is indeed stringhalt. It is a very mild case and she should be just fine with surgery. I am disappointed because I just bought this horse and the owner assured me she was 100% sound. Oh well, you live and learn. She is such a sweet horse she is definitely worth the $400 for surgery. She's only 9 so I'm sure I will have many great years with her. 

Thanks again for all of your answers and concern!


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for the update! I thought it looked an awful lot like it, but hard to diagnose from a video. I'm so glad the prognosis seems good and a pretty reasonable price for surgery (very reasonable actually). Best wishes for a speedy and successful recovery!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

She's a very lucky horse to have ended up with you.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

sandorrian said:


> Thanks, everyone for your help. The vet came out and it is indeed stringhalt. It is a very mild case and she should be just fine with surgery. I am disappointed because I just bought this horse and the owner assured me she was 100% sound. Oh well, you live and learn. She is such a sweet horse she is definitely worth the $400 for surgery. She's only 9 so I'm sure I will have many great years with her.
> 
> Thanks again for all of your answers and concern!


Always get a pre purchase exam from a vet before you buy.


----------



## horsenaroundallday (Feb 1, 2010)

A friend told me to watch the video as I had a horse who was also diagnosed with stringhalt. I had also bought a new horse (4 yrs old) and I did not notice anything wrong with it I rode it. I rode it everyday for a week before I bought and nothing seemed off. The with different exercising I noticed something was off. I had a vet come out that supposedly specialized in horses off the track. He watched the filly walk and trot quickly said stringhalt and suggested heavily surgery. I thankfully got another opinion and a vet suggested a simple excercise program and told me that surgery is only recommended for extreme cases. I was new to the stringhalt diagnose and it did scare me. My horse a slight hesitation in her hind leg as well. He said the horse is not in pain and can be ridden with no problems. I took his advice and excercised her daily, stretched her (lunged) before her rides, and she is fine. I have had her now for 3 years and no problems, her movement has actually gotten alot smoother. Sometimes if a horse is left with no excercise it can show more. 

Does your horse seem to relax her gait as she is worked more? 
What worked for me was to her daily, even if I did not ride her I lunged her. I also increased the fat in her diet by mixing 2 cups of oil in her grain. I am glad I did not go with the surgery - it would have cost me $775 for the surgery out here. Also I do not blame the person I bought the horse from because I would have never thought there was something wrong her my filly. My filly has turned into a great perfomance horse and I wouldnt trade her for anything. I do endurance riding with her and she is great!!! 
Chloe looks like a beautiful horse and looks well taken care of. I would also ask if she had a previous injury. Most horses that have stringhalt had a previous injury. 
I would call a couple other vets and see what your options are. Your video of Chloe does not look like it effects her gait too bad. It actually looked smoother as she moved out more. 
I hope whatever you decide works for you and your horse. She is definitely a beauty. I LOVE paints! She looks a little big in the hindquarters _ she must have alot of power back there. Nice big muscles on her butt.

Would like to see what you decide.
apha_girl


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

She's got something going on there forsure...

I wouldn't rule out string halt, as it could be in the very slight development stage; hopefully it's not, but to me, it DOES appear to be a very mild form.

*oops, just noticed in a post above, that says that the vet diagnosed stringhalt*


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

horsenaroundallday said:


> A friend told me to watch the video as I had a horse who was also diagnosed with stringhalt. I had also bought a new horse (4 yrs old) and I did not notice anything wrong with it I rode it. I rode it everyday for a week before I bought and nothing seemed off. The with different exercising I noticed something was off. I had a vet come out that supposedly specialized in horses off the track. He watched the filly walk and trot quickly said stringhalt and suggested heavily surgery. I thankfully got another opinion and a vet suggested a simple excercise program and told me that surgery is only recommended for extreme cases. I was new to the stringhalt diagnose and it did scare me. My horse a slight hesitation in her hind leg as well. He said the horse is not in pain and can be ridden with no problems. I took his advice and excercised her daily, stretched her (lunged) before her rides, and she is fine. I have had her now for 3 years and no problems, her movement has actually gotten alot smoother. Sometimes if a horse is left with no excercise it can show more.
> 
> Does your horse seem to relax her gait as she is worked more?
> What worked for me was to her daily, even if I did not ride her I lunged her. I also increased the fat in her diet by mixing 2 cups of oil in her grain. I am glad I did not go with the surgery - it would have cost me $775 for the surgery out here. Also I do not blame the person I bought the horse from because I would have never thought there was something wrong her my filly. My filly has turned into a great perfomance horse and I wouldnt trade her for anything. I do endurance riding with her and she is great!!!
> ...


curious to know-is it a fibrotic myopathy that your horse has/had??


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

If this was my horse I would probably just get the surgery, if its usually effective, and has a quick heal time, as its relatively in expensive. You could be paying that much to have other vets look at her, and tell you the same time. You could call some other local vets, see what they suggest though.

I believe most vets suggest, if a horse dosent undergo surgery, they should live outside so they dont lock up as much. 

I'm a little confused with some posts. I thought string halt was related to muscles around the stifles. Some people were saying its not string halt, its a stifle issue??


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

thought this was a helpful article for those interested The Horse | What Is Stringhalt?


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

I am wondering how your mare is doing and if she had surgery? My mare was diagnosed with a mild form of stringhalt yesterday after being a mystery for some time. The good news is that it is just a handicap. She will adapt to how her legs work best. Your video with your mare at a trot looks similar with my mare. Now I am trying to figure out if surgery is a good option or not. It would be quite a bit more expensive here.

I think the other video of the other horse with stringhalt is a more extreme case. When it's mild, it is not as pronounced.


----------



## Riceseth16 (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm sorry I don't know if you still follow thu post but I would love I know how the surgery worked out, my horse has minor string halt also and moves very similar to the bideo
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

